# My review of a Harbor freight moisture meter



## ckarotka (Dec 4, 2009)

I picked up the MM today from Harbor freight for 12.99US in stock they had 2 more on the shelf.
I tested wood I thought was still a little green it read 17-20% multiple different splits.
I tested wood that I bought and was told it's good and dry, it read 17%
I then tested some maple trim that I tore out of the house a few years back, My house is 30 years old so this is really dry wood
it read 0% but would flash between 4-6% depending on how much pressure I put on it. no pressure 0% holding the meter 5%
Even with the +-2% error gap I'm good with what I have and can now know that any burn trouble I have it's operator error or air leaks.
Yes I did grab bigger pieces and split them at the fattest part and tested the fresh split.
Overall money well spent so far, we'll have to see how long it lasts

Made by: CEN-TECH Item #67143


----------



## lavs4x4 (Dec 4, 2009)

lGad you like the new meter. I just ordered the same one from HF. I have wood that I know is dry and some I think is marginal so having the meter will make me feel a little better knowing the exact content. I have heard mixed reviews on these meter but I figured for $13 bucks I couldn't go wrong.


----------



## red450 (Dec 4, 2009)

My local store has been out of stock for a long time.  I ordered mine on the website and it's still on back order!  Glad to hear they're worth the money (and wait)!


----------



## muncybob (Dec 4, 2009)

My expereince with MM's in this price range is they are good enough to get you in the ballpark on moisture content. I like using one when I buck a downed tree or a standing dead one to know which pile(this year's burn or next year's) I should stack it into once home and split.


----------



## ckarotka (Dec 4, 2009)

muncybob said:
			
		

> My expereince with MM's in this price range is they are good enough to get you in the ballpark on moisture content. I like using one when I buck a downed tree or a standing dead one to know which pile(this year's burn or next year's) I should stack it into once home and split.



Thats all I was looking for. If I were to build a hutch from black walnut I would buck up for a really accurate one but this use it's fine.

Also an update. I just split some fresh cut maple and cottonwood both read off the charts in the high end so it does read both ends of the spectrum.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 4, 2009)

I use a cheapo MM for relative reading also.  Mine didn't work after 1 yr. Found out it was the soldered wire that connects the 9v. It now works with an improvised connection.


----------



## lavs4x4 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just checked the order status at HF the MM is backordered until the 11th. Why don't they tell you these things when you place the order, I ordered this thing a week ago. Bummer!


----------



## prajna101 (Dec 4, 2009)

I tried to order one.  It was on back order for nearly two months.  They give dates, then they dont get them in and give new dates, then those pass.  I got frustrated and canceled my order finally.  Ordered one from amazon that cost $6 more.  Free shipping so its about the same.  I ordered on tuesday.  It was just delivered, 4 days later.  

I dont buy at harbor freight anymore.  


todd


----------



## lexybird (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah i got a harbor scrap meter as well i have found they are innaccurate dont repeat and  pretty much only tell yo u what you should already know


----------



## savageactor7 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey thanks for the review...I was wondering about a fresh cut round so I'm glad you did test one. If you have to have one asap you can order one here http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Category.taf?CategoryID=551


----------



## Tony H (Dec 4, 2009)

I have one of the amazon ones I think it was about 20.00 and it works pretty good but in cold temps with a cold meter it seem like poor readings for examle some year old maple measured 18 -20 a few weeks ago measured 25-27 when the meter was cold. After taking it in the house remeasured the next day back in the 20 range. I found it handy to use on some long down tree's to get an idea the MC when I split them.


----------



## blades (Dec 5, 2009)

All electronics have a designated operating range. Just like in the days of old when we had to wait for the tubes to warm up on the radio/ tv/hi-fi  ect.  Outside of those parameters operation is spotty at best. Course nowadays you can not warm your hands over the set.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 5, 2009)

I got a HF meter this year (it took 2 weeks) but I can say I am happy with it.  Especially since this is my first year burning and I want to be sure my wood is OK.  The stuff that is not, after I split it, is smaller and I put it in my heated basement, and in a few weeks it is good to go. Seems to be accurate, my wood is burning great. The only problem I have seen is that it has other features, like a temperature reading.  It always seems to read to high in Farenhite, but I don't really need it for a temp reading.  Well worth the couple of bucks spent and they have opened a HF near me.  I enjoy it, a real mans store to go to while the wife is shopping.  And if you ever need pallets they have an endless supply.


----------

